# how much should i be feeding ??



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia was 40lbs at the vet 2 days ago and will be one year on Monday. She does have a little bit of filling out left to do. She eats a cup of dry twice a day. Sometimes a little less than that if she's had lots of treats or if I add something special to her dinner.

You also have to look at the calories/cup of the dry. I keep her on a little higher calorie content so she doesn't have to eat as much. She's on about 470kcal/cup, not all foods are that high, and some are higher. So just comparing cup to cup may not be the best comparison. 

How is her weight?? Is she underweight/overweight?? Feel her ribs. You should be able to feel each rib bone, but there shouldn't be a big space between them. Feel across your fingers where your rings sit. This is about what her ribs should feel like. As long as you are at a healthy weight they you're feeding the right amount. If she gains/looses then you may have to adjust accordingly.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry eats Nature's Variety Instinct dry kibble. He is 2 years old, 26" and 60 pounds. His ribs are palpable. 

He probably eats between 2-3 cups of kibble daily. We give him about 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cup at night.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thanx guys - i weighed her today. she's just about 48 lbs. i'm not sure about how to judge by the ribs like you both suggested. i could feel her ribs, but they aren't "sticking" out. know what i mean ? is that what you were talking about ?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes you should be able to feel the ribs, but they shouldn't be "sticking" out. I'd say you're doing just fine, and keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

My dogs are on Fromm Salmon A La Veggies dog food (the 4 star Fromm)

A 45-50 pound dog will be fed 3 cups per day plus some home cooked food, (3TBSP full) mixed with the kibble.
I feed twice per day a total of 3 cups.

My boy Cole is high energy and loves his groceries, he is fed 4 cups per day, 1/2 cup more than the other 3.

I never only feed dry, I mix in some home cooked stuff consisting of beef legumes and raw veggies.

Usually a 45-55 pound dog will consume between 2.5-4 cups per day depending on energy level and amount of exercise they get.


----------

